# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  علوم پزشکی ایران

## Ehew

سلام دوستان من پرستاری دانشگاه ایران رو آوردم 
میخواستم ببینم کسی از این دانشگاه اطلاعاتی داره که اشتراک بزاره؟(مدرک برای کشور های دیگه معتبره یا نه؟)
و اگه تونستم با کارنامه سبز تهران نوبت دوم برم کدومشو انتخاب کنم 
منمون  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## UNI7ED

> سلام دوستان من پرستاری دانشگاه ایران رو آوردم 
> میخواستم ببینم کسی از این دانشگاه اطلاعاتی داره که اشتراک بزاره؟(مدرک برای کشور های دیگه معتبره یا نه؟)
> و اگه تونستم با کارنامه سبز تهران نوبت دوم برم کدومشو انتخاب کنم 
> منمون


دوست عزیز مطمئنن هر جای جهان بری مدرک تهران معتبر تر ایرانه ولی فک نکنم خیلی فرق کنه تو رشته شما (چون برای کشور خارجی الان پرستاری خیلی رواله ) ولی شرایط حاکم بر پیرای پزشکی ایران  برات تصویر میکنم.... اگر اقا باشین دوسال از چهار سال را باید در خوابگاه نواب بگدرانی 8 کیلومتری جاده مخصوص ! در یک جای خیلی پرت سرویس به ازادی داره ولی نه هر ساعت هر دوساعت دانشکده تونم بالای ونک کنار بیمارستان مطهری عه یه جورایی بالاشهره ولی بازم درباره اپلای کار به عنوان نرس تحقیق کن (تو کانادا استرالیا و المان ببین دقیق مدرک چقدر مهمه...) 
موفق باشین

----------


## Ehew

> دوست عزیز مطمئنن هر جای جهان بری مدرک تهران معتبر تر ایرانه ولی فک نکنم خیلی فرق کنه تو رشته شما (چون برای کشور خارجی الان پرستاری خیلی رواله ) ولی شرایط حاکم بر پیرای پزشکی ایران  برات تصویر میکنم.... اگر اقا باشین دوسال از چهار سال را باید در خوابگاه نواب بگدرانی 8 کیلومتری جاده مخصوص ! در یک جای خیلی پرت سرویس به ازادی داره ولی نه هر ساعت هر دوساعت دانشکده تونم بالای ونک کنار بیمارستان مطهری عه یه جورایی بالاشهره ولی بازم درباره اپلای کار به عنوان نرس تحقیق کن (تو کانادا استرالیا و المان ببین دقیق مدرک چقدر مهمه...) 
> موفق باشین


ممنون از راهنمایی خوبتون  :Yahoo (105): 
فقط چند سوال داشتم 
اینکه مطمئنید که باید برم خوابگاه نواب؟ 
و نظرتون چیه که با کارنامه سبز نوبت دوم شهید بهشتی که اولویت پایین ترم بود رو برم؟

----------


## UNI7ED

> ممنون از راهنمایی خوبتون 
> فقط چند سوال داشتم 
> اینکه مطمئنید که باید برم خوابگاه نواب؟ 
> و نظرتون چیه که با کارنامه سبز نوبت دوم شهید بهشتی که اولویت پایین ترم بود رو برم؟


صد درصد ترم 1 تا 4 باید نواب بری (مثل همه ی ما ) از من میشنوی درسته شهید بهشتی یه لول بالاتره دانشگاشم بالاترین نقطه شهره ( عملن تنها هوای سالم تهران اونجاست  :Yahoo (4):  ) ولی به نظرم هر تصمیمی میگیرید نباید یه ترم عقب بندازتتون یعنی سریع چهار سال رو تموم کنین که بعدش گزینه های پیش رو براتون امکان پذیر بشه

----------

